# Introducing the latest addition, another Somali!



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

So I went along to the Wyvern show last month and just so happened to meet the sweetest little Somali girl who was there with her breeder (Who also bred my other Somali girl) and I fell in love! She went on to be BIS SLH kitten and overall SLH! I went home and after 2 weeks of thinking about her I finally caved and went and bought her home.

So here is Coral, a 4 month old Sorrel Somali <3 she is a little sweetheart.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can see why she was so irresistible :Cat:Cat Congratulations on acquiring such a gorgeous little show stopper


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She's beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

She is a lovely girl, and she looks quite at home already


----------



## Sherbet_Lemon (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh wow! They're lovely. I'm seeing so many different cats on this site I'll never make up my mind which to get in the future.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Somali's are a wonderful breed and often overlooked ! This is my silver girl.....


----------

